# Happy New Year!



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy New Year! by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy new yer to all of you that have enlightened my world when it comes to classical music! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Happy New Year


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's to a new year!

:clap: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy New Year everybody!!

May your 2012 be filled with love, laughter & beautiful music.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Feliz Año Nuevo!


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Cue the Radetsky March!!!! Happy New Year!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Pots of luck and buckets of fortune for the year ahead! May the world continue to exist into 2013, and may you live to see it!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone here see that New Year's Day Concert in Vienna? That's become a tradition of mine.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Anyone here see that New Year's Day Concert in Vienna? That's become a tradition of mine.


Yes I love it! Combination of style and humour! The conductor often submit some great humour!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Happy New Year!

Be safe, drink sensibly.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy New Year folks. I hope you'll all have a great one.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Happy New Year!! I can hear fireworks. 









Cheers from Bama!:tiphat:


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone! :trp:

I'll share my Christmas gift from some guy with y'all- Rzewski's _The People United Will Never Be Defeated_






I wish everyone on the planet truth, freedom and prosperity. :clap:

Special New Year wishes for Elgarian- health and happiness.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks to all our members their continued membership over the past year. 

All our best to everyone for the coming New Year :cheers:


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

happy last night new year to our oceania fellows, happy to be soon new year to our european and american folks!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Be safe, drink sensibly.

Too late for that.

Luckilly the keys are locked up and I'm safe sitting by the light of my Christmas tree listening to the Rolling Stones full blast.:devil:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Happy New Year, everyone, from me and the rest of Cactus Pete's Resort/Casino! I had to work tonight, staying late to cover the switchboard until midnight (mostly people calling for the casino shuttle), but I'm home now.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Stupid sabotaging brother and friend.

Happy edited punctual New Years.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

NOW it is 2012. Portland's zeit ist die allerbeste zeit.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Stupid sabotaging brother and friend.
> 
> Happy edited punctual New Years.


What did they do? Oh, I can guess; I saw asterisks.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> What did they do? Oh, I can guess; I saw asterisks.


And most importantly they offset my punctuality.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I was watching Independence Day as the clock struck 12 am... January 1, 2012. Right around that time, Will Smith's aircraft makes an epic escape as the alien mothership blows up into an infinite amount of particles, never to trouble Earth again. Humanity has been saved. Happy New Years everyone.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

A Happy New Year to all


----------

